# Dolphin Watches



## aeronaval (Jun 30, 2005)

Anybody knows where I can find a Swiss Made chronograph cosc chronometer 300 meters DOLPHIN Watch model "Nuclear Warships Chronograph" ?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum aeronaval, I'm not exactly sure what it is you are after









I do remember, I think it was CWC, did a watch without lume for subs (something to do with the radio activity of the lume afecting the sensors which lookout for a core leak in the reactor)

I've always accociated Dolphin with Russian watches


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just been googeling and I assume you mean this?

No idea of any suppliers I'm afraid, have you tried them direct?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

now that's Yellow!


----------

